# how can you find softwares, books, excel sheets?



## محمد ابو مريم (14 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاتة​
أولاً:الشكر لمهندس إسلام علي اللي كتبت الموضوع دة بسبب المشاركة ادناة 
ثانياً: التنبية علي مواقع النصب زي civilax اللي بيبيع ال free.
ثالثاً:الموضوع الهدف منة انك تاخذ السنارة وليس السمكة - قليل من الجهد كثير من الفائدة-
رابعاً: مشاركة بعض الافكار - فالبحر لا ينقص باخذ كوب منة- فلعل فكرة بسيطة تفيد الكثير وتصيبك دعوة واحد مخلص.



إسلام علي قال:


> Very Good
> but
> Not Free


يا جماعة الخير 
لا تشتري شي من civilax لانة باختصار نصاب بيأخد الحاجات الfree ويبعها

طيب السؤال نجيب ال free منين

1- البرامج الهندسية بكركها:
مصدرها هو موقع روسي يمكنك التسجيل بة واستخاد ادارة Google Translate
علي ال chrome browser
وتختار اللغة اللي انت عاوزة للموقع

الموقع لة صفحتين صفحة أعلانات بالجديد وهي

```
http://lavteam.net/
```
منها تاخد اسم البرنامج او اي شئ وتبحث في المنتدي بتاعة - طبعا بعد التسجيل-

```
http://forum.lavteam.net/
```

2- الكتب الهندسية وغير الهندسية:
ليها اكثر من مصدر , وللبحث عن كتاب يجب ان تعرف كيف تبحث وذلك بأحد الاشياء التالية ودة ممكن تجيبة من البحث علي amazon.com
- اسم المولف
- رقم ال ISBN للكتاب ودة ادقة
- أسم الكتاب
- اسم الناشر

* مثال:*
1- البحث عن كتاب بموقع امازون او اي موقع يعطي بيانات الكتاب كاملة
Structural Engineering Reference Manual Paperback by Alan William






هنلقي بيانات الكتاب كالتالي بالاضافة للإسم المؤلف في اعلي الصفحة واسم الكتاب

Product Details
Paperback: 344 pages
Publisher: Professional Publications, Inc.; Fourth Edition, New Edition edition (April 21, 2008)
Language: English
ISBN-10: 1591261198
ISBN-13: 978-1591261193

2- هنستخدم رقم ال ISBN اللي هو 1591261198
ونروح نبحث في موقع روسي وهو http://libgen.org/
ونختار ISBN ونكتب الرقم ونبحث

النتيجة كالتالي والتحميل مباشر 

ولو بحثت باسم المؤلف هيجبلك كل كتبة اللي علي الموقع
وممكن تبحث بنفس الطريقة في أي منتدي منظم وخلافة منهم

```
http://forum.civilea.com/
```

فهتلقي نفسك عنك مؤسوعة كتب لا تقدر بثمن بأسم المؤلف زي اللي عندي كدة - دة خدت مني سنين- وحجمها 16 GB كتب ب pdf.
وعشان هي كتير بقيت أحط المواضيع اللي كل مؤلف بيتكلم فيها عشان اقدر اوصل للي انا عاوزة.
وايضاً لمعرفة هل الكتاب عندي ولا لا - عملت نظام تسمية للكتب
book title by author_edition no_year_ISBN_used code.pdf
مثال
الكتاب اللي عملنا علية مثال اسمة عندي كالتالي
Structural Engineering Reference Manual by Alan Williams-4th Ed-2008- 1591261198_ACI AISC ASCE7.pdf



















3- ملفات الاكسل:
دة متفرقة
بس بالنسبة للsteel
عليك ب http://www.steeltools.org/resources/alllibraries
وhttp://www.excelcalcs.com/ هتحتاج تعمل حساب مجاني وكل فترة ترفع كام شيت هيجددلك الاشتراك
و

```
http://forum.civilea.com/
```
ومنهم صفحتي http://mohamedabushady.blogspot.com/

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود​​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (14 سبتمبر 2014)

نصب civilax وأصل ان بيبيع شيتاتي كمان - اللي هي free for all أصلا علي المدونة

النصب
http://www.civilax.com/aci-318-08-design-of-retaining-wall-with-counterfort/


الfree
http://mohamedabushady.blogspot.com/2014/04/retaining-wall-with-counter-fort-check.html

عن أَبُو مَسْعُودٍ، قَالَ: قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: " إِنَّ مِمَّا أَدْرَكَ النَّاسُ مِنْ كَلاَمِ النُّبُوَّةِ الأُولَى: إِذَا لَمْ تَسْتَحْيِ فَاصْنَعْ مَا شِئْتَ "
صحيح البخاري برقم 6120​


----------



## ayelamayem77 (14 سبتمبر 2014)

الله ينور عليك يا محمد أبو مريم 
كله نصب في نصب و كمان في موقع نصاب أسمه scribd بيشتغل في نفس الموضوع


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (14 سبتمبر 2014)

سؤال :
هل ممكن أني أرفع كتب علي http://libgen.org/ ؟

أيوة

المزايا:
1- انت بتبقي unknown uploader , ودة بيعفيك من أي مسئولية في انتهاك الملكية الفكرية - مع اقتناعي بها وهي حق لصاحبها- ولكن الإمكانيات- ولو انت مؤسسة او شركة او مكتب يُفترض عليك تشتري لانك بتتربح منها - زي ما أنت متحبيش حد يأخد شغلك من غير اذنك-:8:

ولتحميل اي كتاب ويفضل ال pdf
http://libgen.org/librarian/
Login: genesis
Password: upload
ولمعلومات اكثر من هنا

2- الموقع بيبقي عامل زي مكتبتك الكتب في الغالب لا يتم إزالتها - لان روسيا وحقوق الملكية :73: معروفة- يبقي في اي وقت هتلاقي الكتاب حتي لو هردك لقدر الله حصلة حاجة - يعني دة بقت مكتبة عامة الكترونية مجانية-

3- الموقع من نفسة بيقوم بعد فترة برفع الكتاب علي اكثر من موقع تابع لية, يعني بيعملك mirror لكتبك
زي
http://bookzz.org/
http://en.bookfi.org/
http://lib.freescienceengineering.org/
http://gen.lib.rus.ec/

4- الكتب مرتبة وبيها تفاصيل كاملة عنها كما في مواقع بيع الكتب, لانة عند رفع كتاب بيطلب منك رقم ISBN من احد مواقع الكتب ليقوم بسحب تفاصيل الكتاب والcover page للكتاب - هتلاقي فين كدة- :81:

5- التحميل مباشر من أكثر من رابط - ودة يريح الdownloader
6- لما تبحث عن مؤلف أو ناشر يجبلك كل الكتب اللي علي الموقع لية - اللي ممكن انت مكنتش تعرفها أصلا :77:

انا شخصياً بفضلة , اول ما ابحث عن كتاب بروح علية:75:



ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (14 سبتمبر 2014)

مثال تطبيقي عن البحث عن البرامج - اللي هو سبب كتابة الموضوع دة- من موضوع 
How to Design a Retaining Wall with Quick Retaining Wall Program



محمد ابو مريم قال:


> باستخدام خطوات بموضوع how can you find softwares, books, excel sheets?
> 
> لو سجلت بالمنتدي lavteamهتشوف الموضوع ولو مسجلتتش مش هتشوف الموضوع
> 
> ...


----------



## ayelamayem77 (14 سبتمبر 2014)

أخي محمد أبو مريم

فعلا موضوع الموقع الروسي ممتاز و يحتوي علي العديد من الكتب و لكني أجد صعوبه في التحميل منه
مثال الكتاب التالي بحثت عليه كثيرا و لم أجده و ولكني وجدته علي الموقع الذي ذكرته.

الكتاب:
*Principles of Reinforced Concrete Design*



*ISBN-10: 1482231484*
*
أرجو منك رفعه إن أمكن و جزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (15 سبتمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أخي محمد أبو مريم
> 
> فعلا موضوع الموقع الروسي ممتاز و يحتوي علي العديد من الكتب و لكني أجد صعوبه في التحميل منه
> مثال الكتاب التالي بحثت عليه كثيرا و لم أجده و ولكني وجدته علي الموقع الذي ذكرته.
> ...







الروابط تم أخذها ب right click ==> copy link address "وذلك علي cover الكتاب , والروابط البديلة الي في اسفل الصفحة كما موضح بالصورة"

```
http://libgen.org/get.php?md5=e402852328699f5fb29178718eef0723
http://libgen.org/get.php?md5=e402852328699f5fb29178718eef0723
http://bookzz.org/md5/e402852328699f5fb29178718eef0723
```

والروابط التالية لا تعمل أو لم يتم الرفع عليها من قبل الموقع الاصلي - حيث أعتقد أن موقع libgen يولد هذة الروابط بطريقة تلقائية لحجز مكان للملفات باسم ثابت لو لاحظت في كل الروابط للكتاب هذا هو "e402852328699f5fb29178718eef0723" مع إختلاف الموقع وهو ما يطلق علية الموقع MD5 والتي يمكن البحث بها وتعطيك نفس النتائج

```
http://en.bookfi.org/md5/e402852328699f5fb29178718eef0723
http://lib.freescienceengineering.org/view.php?id=1206293
```


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (15 سبتمبر 2014)

وايضاً لو اردنا معرفة هل للمؤلف كتب أخري أو لا , نضغط علي اسم المؤلف فيفتح لنا صفحة بجميع كتبة علي الموقع










ورابط الكتاب تم اخذها بنفس الطريقة بمشاركة #13


```
http://libgen.org/get.php?md5=47c598157c28b14459062bfeaa1f0cc4
http://bookzz.org/md5/47c598157c28b14459062bfeaa1f0cc4
http://bookfi.org/md5/47c598157c28b14459062bfeaa1f0cc4
http://lib.freescienceengineering.org/view.php?id=1009028
```


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (15 سبتمبر 2014)

يوجد أيضا موقع بديل في حالة وجود خلل في احدهما
والاثنان تم ربطهم ب data base واحدة

وفي الغالب ان لم أجد الكتاب في احدهم ابحث في الأخر

وهم
http://libgen.org/
http://gen.lib.rus.ec/

وفي البحث ممكن تظهر صفحة الكتاب بالcover ورابط التحميل في النتائج وذلك باختيار كلمة detail <==View results


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (15 سبتمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> الكتاب:
> *Principles of Reinforced Concrete Design*
> 
> 
> ...


بعد تنزيل الكتاب اتضح أن الرابط خطأ ولكتاب اخر - اعتقد ان ذلك قد يكون من ال uploader او الموقع-

وعلي العموم يمكن تبليغ أدارة الموقع بذلك وقد قمت بذلك - وايضا ستدخل ب unknown up-loader
Login: genesis
Password: upload


----------



## ayelamayem77 (15 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا يا محمد علي الشرح الرائع


----------



## ayelamayem77 (15 سبتمبر 2014)

أحب أن أضيف أنه عند التحميل قد لا يتم حتي الأخر فعد ذلك يرجي أعاده التحميل عده مرات متتاليه حتي يتم تنزيل الكتاب


----------



## إسلام علي (15 سبتمبر 2014)

وربنا إنت زعيم:77: 
بغض النظر عن إننا بنتعاون على سرقة حقوق الملكية الفكرية :19:
بس أنا عاوز مكتبتك دي :d :7:
وأنا عندي مكتبة أبادلك بيها, بس غلبانة يعني أكيد مش هتضيفلك كتير


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (15 سبتمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أحب أن أضيف أنه عند التحميل قد لا يتم حتي الأخر فعد ذلك يرجي أعاده التحميل عده مرات متتاليه حتي يتم تنزيل الكتاب



المشكلة دة أعتقد بسبب الضغط علي الموقع 
ولحل المشكلة دة
1- الموقع بيدعم الاستكمال 
2- انا بستخدم برنامج Free Download Manager (بأخد الرابط كليك يمين وافتح ال FDM واسمي الملف بالطريقة اللي انا بتبعها عشان الدنيا ما تدخلش علي بعضها)
3- في حالة عدم الاستكمال - ودة من خصائص ال FDM - ممكن تفتح رابط التنزيل ب ال FDM وتغير رابط التنزيل برابط بديل( الروابط البديلة للكتاب اللي علي libgen اللي أشارنا اليها قبل كدة) وعمل استكمال لتنزيل ستلاحظ أن الملف بيكمل علي ما تم تنزيلة - لان كل الروابط البديلة علي نفس السرفر ولها نفس الخصائص)


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (15 سبتمبر 2014)

إسلام علي قال:


> وربنا إنت زعيم:77:
> بغض النظر عن إننا بنتعاون على سرقة حقوق الملكية الفكرية :19:
> بس أنا عاوز مكتبتك دي :d :7:
> وأنا عندي مكتبة أبادلك بيها, بس غلبانة يعني أكيد مش هتضيفلك كتير



متغلاش عليك بس دة عاوزة سنة عشان تترفع :8:


----------



## إسلام علي (15 سبتمبر 2014)

لأ مبادلة يا رجل 
ممكن أرسل لك هارد أو فلاش أو أسطوانات أو لو قريب أجيلك ما في مشكلة [MENTION=34437]محمد ابو مريم[/MENTION]


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (15 سبتمبر 2014)

إسلام علي قال:


> لأ مبادلة يا رجل
> ممكن أرسل لك هارد أو فلاش أو أسطوانات أو لو قريب أجيلك ما في مشكلة [MENTION=34437]محمد ابو مريم[/MENTION]



ليس لدي مانع ,ولكن لو وافقت لك فماذا عن الباقيين- الموضوع صعب- وحتي إعادة التحميل مع وجود أكثر من 80% من هذة المجموعة موجودة علي libgen غير ذو فائدة - والافضل تحميل الجديد والغير موجود ليكون إضافة

فما قمت بة في هذا الموضوع - إني فتحت باب المكتبة لينهل كل طالب مما يُريد- فإين الهمم

وكم أرجو أن أجد جميع الكتب العربية والاكواد المتاحة علي النت علي libgen لننشر علمنا كما ينشر الأخرين

ولا ننسي ملاحظة 3 بمشاركة #1


محمد ابو مريم قال:


> ثالثاً:الموضوع الهدف منة انك تاخذ السنارة وليس السمكة - قليل من الجهد كثير من الفائدة-


وعلي العموم أكثر من 80% من هذة المجموعة موجودة علي libgen
ومع الجهد ستكون القيمة والفائدة 
فيمكن تنزيل 5كتب يوميا وسيتغرق اضافتهم لقائمة التنزيل ~ دقيقة لكل كتاب 

اي مطلوب 5 دقائق يوميا 

لو فرضنا اننا سننزل 5 كتب/يوم * 30يوم = 150 كتاب بالشهر ((أعتقد دة كم لو استفدنا منة هيكون إضافة لينا كلنا))
*12شهر =1800 كتاب بالسنة

قليل من الجهد كثير من الفائدة :15:

قصة حقيقية:
أعطيت أحد الزملاء مجموعة كبيرة من كتب وفيديوهات شرح للايتاب - وبعد فترة بدأ يسأل في أشياء - في اعتقادي لو قراء جزء صغير مما اعطيتة ما سأل أصلا- فكنت أقول ستجد الأجابة في الكتاب كذا في الجزء كذا فأكتشفت أن العلم بالتعلم وليس بما معك او تحمل ولا تعرف

وليس هناك مانع من رفع اي كتاب غير موجود - فقط أذكر رقم ISBN- أو صفحة الكتاب علي amzon - ولو عندي هرفعة علي طول


----------



## إسلام علي (16 سبتمبر 2014)

قولي إنت فين الهمم لو بتشتغل من 7 ص لـ 7 مساء :d
الهمم كانت أيام مصر يا عمي كنت بقعد بالتلات شهور ع النت مش بقوم غير للصلاة والأكل والنوم 
بنزل كتب سواء شرعية أو هندسية واقرأ وكدا 
بس دلوقت للأسف كما تعلم .. مشاريع مضغوطة وشغل مش بيخلص


----------



## ayelamayem77 (16 سبتمبر 2014)

*عملاق الDOWNLOAD
*
INTERNET DOWNLOAD MANGAR

الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t447113.html


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (17 سبتمبر 2014)

اعتقد الآن موضوع البحث عن
1- البرامج الهندسية 
2-والكتب

تم إستفائة

تبقي لنا موضع ملفات الإكسل

1- موقع excelcalc يتطلب تسجيل وبيسمح بتحميل عدد محدد من الشيتات باليوم
ولتجديد الاشتراك - أرفع وشارك بعض ملفاتك- وسيتم تجديد أشتراك

ولمعرفة قائمة بأكثر أعضائة ملفات top-40-uploaders
http://www.excelcalcs.com/people/featured-authors/top-40-uploaders/

2- موقع steeltools بيتطلب تسجيل لتحميل الملفات اما التنزيل مجاني من غير تسجيل
http://www.steeltools.org/resources...braryKey=9f46673a-731e-466a-901c-6c87f1c4851a

3- من أفضل من يقوم بعمل شيتات ولة إسهام كبير بالموقعين هو Alex Tomanovich

Alex Tomanovich files on excel calc - you need to register

Tomanovich files on steel tools- it is free


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*مثال علي تنزيل برنامج بكراكة - ويكون حصري وفي نفس يوم تنزيل الكراك علي النت-* Bentley RAM Concept V8i SS9 05.02.00.21 الذي تم أصدارة امس علي lavteam
Bentley RAM Concept V8i SS9 05.02.00.21 build 09/09/2014 x86+x64

طبقاً للخطوات بمشاركة #1


محمد ابو مريم قال:


> 1- البرامج الهندسية بكركها:
> مصدرها هو موقع روسي يمكنك التسجيل بة واستخدام ادارة Google Translate
> علي ال chrome browser
> وتختار اللغة اللي انت عاوزة للموقع
> ...


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (17 سبتمبر 2014)

مثال علي شيتات الاكسل المجانيةعلي steel tools
FRAME (metric)
Posted By: Alex Tomanovich, P.E. May 01, 2013 7:10 am
Posted In: steelTOOLS
http://www.steeltools.org/resources/viewdocument/?DocumentKey=1ab70759-7c17-4e20-bf3b-d35361fa253a
.


----------



## maaam5831112 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

thank you very much:20:


----------



## أحمد سعيد سلام (25 سبتمبر 2014)

فعلا جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه جداً


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (25 سبتمبر 2014)

بناءاً علي طلب [MENTION=135756]خالد الأزهري[/MENTION]

النصب لة ناسة
من جديد موقع civilax ليس فقط يبيع ال free من الافراد بل من AISC :83:

فيديو عن تصميم الكباري 
النصب من civilax
http://www.civilax.com/bridge-design-lecture-according-to-aashto-lrfd-bridge-design-specification/

ال free من AISC website
http://media.aisc.org/NASCC2013/ES1.mp4

طيب هو اة NASCC اللي ال AISC بتعملة كل سنة
دة مؤتمر سنوي North American Steel Construction Conference (NASCC)
وهما بيسجلوا جميع مشاركات الاعضاء وينزلوها مجانا في كل ما يخص ال steel design
انا شخصيا منزل اكثر من 45GB فيديوهات من غير مؤتمر السنة دة 2014 - اللي لسة هبدأ أنزل فيها

ازي تنزل الفيديوهات:
التحميل مباشر - اختار السنة وحمل زي ما انت عاوز
http://www.aisc.org/searchtaxonomy/conproceedings.aspx?id=4424






جزء من فيديوهات مؤتمر 2013


----------



## خالد الأزهري (25 سبتمبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> بناءاً علي طلب [MENTION=135756]خالد الأزهري[/MENTION]
> 
> النصب لة ناسة
> من جديد موقع civilax ليس فقط يبيع ال free من الافراد بل من AISC :83:
> ...



لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله ...يعني ولا حتى موجود في منتدي اجنبي او مكان بعيد


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (25 سبتمبر 2014)

والآن ال AISC بتعلن عن مؤتمر 2015 :75: والله ناس ملتزمة بالوقت
وأحنا كمتفرجين :33: منتظرين , يرفعوا لنا جديد :20: مؤتمر 2015 لما يتم باذن الله في مارس اللي جي.

https://www.aisc.org/content.aspx?id=37922


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (25 سبتمبر 2014)

*PPT NASCC The Steel Conference*
selected NASCC The Steel Conference PowerPoint

- Introduction to Seismic Design (73 slides)
- AISC Seismic Moment Frame Design (208 slides)
- AISC 358 Prequalified Connection for Seismic Applications (99 slides)
- Changes in the 2010 Seismic Provisions for Structural Steel Buildings (83 slides)
- Performance-Based Seismic Design Today and Tomorrow (83)
- The AISC Seismic Design Provisions Past, Present and Future (71 slides)
__________________________________________________________________________________________​_

- A First Look at the 14th Edition Manual & 2010 Specification (119)
- What's on the Horizon for AISC Standards in 2010 (125 slides)
- An Introduction to Earthquake Engineering and Seismic Codes (Part 1 Ductility) (88 slides)
- Stability Under Dynamic (Earthquake) Loads (86 slides)
- 50 Tips for Designing Constructable Steel Buildings (68 slides)
- Tips on Connection Design (176 slides)
__________________________________________________________________________________________​_

- A Standards Approach to Connection Design (135 slides)
- A Guide to The Preliminary Design Process (52 slides)
- Design of Horizontal Diaphragms and Collector Beams for Seismic Lateral Load Resisting Systems (52 slides)
- Mechanism Analysis in the 2010 Seismic Provisions (58 slides)
- Steel Deck Diaphragm Design From Understanding Behavior to Efficient Field Installation (68 slides)
- A Special Report from New Zealand (102 slides)
__________________________________________________________________________________________​_

- Welding Code Updates What's New in 2010 (237 slides)
- Seismic Filler Metals (45 slides)
- Better Base Plates by Design (83 slides)
- HSS Applications, Use, and Limitations of Chapter K of AISC 360-05 (75 slides)
- Behavior and Design of Composite Column Systems Recent Research and New Provisions (86 slides)
- Behavior and Design of Stability Bracing (105 slides)
- Stability and Design of Plate Girders (101 slides)
__________________________________________________________________________________________​__

- A Story about the Principles of Constructability The John Hancock Building (52 slides)
- Uniform Force Method (53 slides)
- Unleash the Power of Mathcad (33 slides)
- Simplified Finite Element Method for Predicting Low Frequency Floor Vibration due to Walking (57 slides)
- Implementing BIM in Your Structural Engineering Firm (59 slides)
- Implement a Software Error Reduction Plan (SERP) (54 slides)
__________________________________________________________________________________________​__

- AISC 2010 Specification Appendix 4 (Part 1) Structural Design for Fire Conditions (79 slides)
- AISC 2010 Specification Appendix 4 (Part 2) Structural Design for Fire Conditions (38 slides)
- Stability and Design of Beams (102 slides)
- Floor Vibrations Beyond Design Guide 11 (93 slides)
- Code Complexity (60 slides)
__________________________________________________________________________________________​__

- So You Want to be A Structural Engineer (59 slides)
- Exposed Column Base Plates What Three Years of Testing Taught Us (71 slides)
- Quality Control and Assurance Are You Ready for Chapter N (93 slides)
- To Camber or Not to Camber (57 slides)
- MythBusters The Connection Edition (62 slides)
- Cellular and Corrugated Web Beams (90 slides)
- Expansion Joints (79 slides)


https://www.mediafire.com/folder/774zdahxhdm5b/PPT_AISC_NACC​


----------



## zaidihsan (25 سبتمبر 2014)

طيب مشكور مهندس انتا ما شاء الله عندك موسوعه كبيره من الكتب ضعها في ملف واحد ثم اضغط الملف و ارفعلنا اياه تكسب فينا اجر والله حتى لو على اكثر من رابط


----------



## احمد محمد ابو اليز (27 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير اي ابو مريم وانا عارف صديقك اللي اعطيته كتب وفيديوهات الايتابس ههههههههههه انت استاذ كبير


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (1 أكتوبر 2014)

بمناسبة إنفرادات م [MENTION=859646]ayelamayem77[/MENTION] الخطيرة والتي تُعد سبق لمنتدانا الغالي بخصوص كتاب PCA Notes on aci318-11 وكتاب PCA Simplified Design of Reinforced Concrete Buildings 4th ed According ACI318-11

*كيفية تنزيل كتب ال PCA المجانية لأعضائها:*
المثال علي علي اي كتاب ثمنة 0$
1- التسجيل المجاني بموقع http://www.cement.org/ من Member Sign-In
2- البحث عن الكتاب المراد معرفة هل هو مجاني أو لا من Bookstore
3- في حالة كونة مجاني يمكن إضافتة لسلة المشتريات وتنزيلة

ودة يصلح ل PCA Notes on aci318-11 لانها مجانية أما الكتاب الاخر فهو ب 100$


----------



## ayelamayem77 (1 أكتوبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> بمناسبة إنفرادات م @ayelamayem77 الخطيرة والتي تُعد سبق لمنتدانا الغالي بخصوص كتاب PCA Notes on aci318-11 وكتاب PCA Simplified Design of Reinforced Concrete Buildings 4th ed According ACI318-11
> 
> *كيفية تنزيل كتب ال PCA المجانية لأعضائها:*
> المثال علي علي اي كتاب ثمنة 0$
> ...



تمام يا محمد الفكره الكتب كانت أولا بمبالغ كبيره بما فيها كتاب pca notes on aci318-11 و لكن فجأه أصبحت مجانيه ولا أعلم كيف أصبح ذلك و متي


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (1 أكتوبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> تمام يا محمد الفكره الكتب كانت أولا بمبالغ كبيره بما فيها كتاب pca notes on aci318-11 و لكن فجأه أصبحت مجانيه ولا أعلم كيف أصبح ذلك و متي


أعتقد لان ACI318-2014 خلاص نزل رسمي يوم 25/09/2014 وهما بيحضروا ال PCA Notes علية

ACI318-14 details on aci website


----------



## ayelamayem77 (1 أكتوبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> أعتقد لان ACI318-2014 خلاص نزل رسمي يوم 25/09/2014 وهما بيحضروا ال PCA Notes علية
> 
> ACI318-14 details on aci website



نفس الاعتقاد و كذلك لعل هذا الكتاب لم يحقق مبيعات فأنت تعلم أن التغيرات من aci318-08 الي aci318-11 غير كثيره


----------



## عبدالرحمن أحمد 0 (5 أكتوبر 2014)

_* شكرا جزيلاً ")*_​


----------



## khalat (7 أكتوبر 2014)

please i want download file from from http://www.excelcalcs.com/ it say you can not download with trial account what i do


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 أكتوبر 2014)

khalat قال:


> please i want download file from from http://www.excelcalcs.com/ it say you can not download with trial account what i do





محمد ابو مريم قال:


> 1- موقع excelcalc يتطلب تسجيل وبيسمح بتحميل عدد محدد من الشيتات باليوم
> ولتجديد الاشتراك - أرفع وشارك بعض ملفاتك- وسيتم تجديد أشتراك
> 
> ولمعرفة قائمة بأكثر أعضائة ملفات top-40-uploaders
> http://www.excelcalcs.com/people/featured-authors/top-40-uploaders/



أرفع أي ملف تصميم أكسل وسيسمح لك خلال يوم أو اثنين من تحميل 10 ملفات يومياً وهكذا, ويمكنك البحث عن الملف في http://www.steeltools.org/ فمعظم أعضاء excelcalc لهم حسابات علي http://www.steeltools.org/


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (14 أكتوبر 2014)

*ملفات الاكسل الخاصة ب Alex Tomanovich*
الموجودة علي كلاً من

```
http://www.excelcalcs.com/comprofiler/atomanovich/&Itemid=1/
http://www.steeltools.org/MyProfile/Profile/?UserKey=bd227887-bcb8-4012-baf5-6621c8ac8032
```






*
التحميل من هنا
*

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود​​​


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (14 أكتوبر 2014)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف
يا اخي انك اكثر من رائع لعدد مستدلات
** شرح كامل
** موضوع قيم
** معاملة حسنة
** اخلاق عالية .................. الخ
بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد القادر السلايم قال:


> تحياتي من القدس الشريف
> يا اخي انك اكثر من رائع لعدد مستدلات
> ** شرح كامل
> ** موضوع قيم
> ...


أقل ما يقال للمهندس القدير محمد أبو مريم .. لو كنت من المشرفيين لمنحت المهندس القدير محمد أبو مريم وساما خاصا فقط من أجل هذا الموضوع ..
لأنه موضوع متمييز جدا عن أى موضوع اخر .. أنه يقدم آلة بحث جبارة تخدم كل طلاب العلم ...
ألف تحية لك أيها المهندس القدير عملا وخلقا وأدبا جما 
حفظك الله من كل سوء 

ملاحظة أخرى أرجو إضافة فهرس بأول مشاركة من خلال هذا الفهرس يتم الوصول مباشرة للموضوع 
فمثلا شيتات الإكسيل المقدمة هنا يمكن أن تكون بهذا الفهرس وغيره من الشروحات النادرة لهذا المهندس الخلوق

دمتم جميعا بألف خير


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (21 أكتوبر 2014)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أقل ما يقال للمهندس القدير محمد أبو مريم .. لو كنت من المشرفيين لمنحت المهندس القدير محمد أبو مريم وساما خاصا فقط من أجل هذا الموضوع ..
> لأنه موضوع متمييز جدا عن أى موضوع اخر .. أنه يقدم آلة بحث جبارة تخدم كل طلاب العلم ...
> ألف تحية لك أيها المهندس القدير عملا وخلقا وأدبا جما
> حفظك الله من كل سوء
> ...


المهندس محمد أبو مريم يستحق أعلى الأوسمة خلقا و علما بل هو يزين هذه الأوسمة قبل أن تزينه ..
خالص تحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوع في منتهي الروعه ................جزاك الله كل خير م / ابو مريم :20::20::20:


----------



## المهندس المحامي (21 أكتوبر 2014)

حلو اوي الوضوع دا


----------



## Eng. Firas (21 أكتوبر 2014)

an excellent subject that I've never seen similar before

Thank you very much


do you happen to know where to get german books, such as ISBN 9783410234845


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (22 أكتوبر 2014)

كل الشكر لكم زملائي في منتدانا الغالي فكم تعلمنا منة ومنكم, ولولا مشاركة البعض لبعض ما لديهم ما أصبح المنتدي كما هو الحال علية.


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوع في منتهي الروعه


----------



## anass81 (27 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع
جزى الله خيرا المهندس محمد ابو مريم


----------



## ibrahim1001 (30 أكتوبر 2014)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## khalat (31 أكتوبر 2014)

i cant download file from excelcalcs.com
anyone can download file about Concrete Box Culvert analysis and Design and concrete water tank plzzzzzzz


----------



## oussamaaa (2 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر المهندس محمد أبو مريم على هذا الموضوع الرائع، لقد حاولت مرارا و تكرارا لإيجاد بعض الكتب في الموقع الذي ذكرته فلم أجد أي إجابة
فلو تكرمتم بمساعدتي في إيجادها أكون ممتن
عناوين الكتب :
http://www.eyrolles.com/BTP/Livre/pratique-du-calcul-sismique-9782212135824
http://www.eyrolles.com/BTP/Livre/conception-et-analyse-sismique-du-batiment-9782212138733
http://www.eyrolles.com/BTP/Livre/risque-sismique-et-patrimoine-bati-9782212136135
http://www.eyrolles.com/BTP/Livre/le-calcul-des-reservoirs-en-zone-sismique-9782212137408


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (10 نوفمبر 2014)

آخر نصبات سيفلاكس هي سرقه فيديوهات المهندس / محمد عطا ونشرها كملفات vip


----------



## immortal_2111 (4 يناير 2015)

موضوع أكثر من ممتاز و كل الشكر و التقدير لحضرتك
و لكن فى مشكلة 
بعد التسجيل فى الموقع الروسى وجدت إنه يرفض إستخدامى لأى من مميزاته علما بأنى كنت قد سجلت دخولى فى الموقع بالفعل
أرجو الإفادة و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (20 يناير 2015)

Library Genesis / LibGen
https://sites.google.com/site/themetalibrary/library-genesis

لمن يبحث ان أوراق بحثية في JStor, Springer, Elsevier, Sage and other journal publishing biggies pretending to be university workstations

www.sci-hub.org

الروس مقصروش


Library Genesis / LibGen
Based in Russia, this is the largest currently openly available collection. They have several initiatives: i. +1 million files of mainly non-fiction ebooks, ii. +900k of mainly fiction ebooks, iii. +20 million papers from journals of science, history, art etc., iv. comics, magazines and paintings; totally amounting to at least 30 TB -- easily the Library of Congress of the digital world. The Libgen movement mainly focusses on downloading whole collections that have already been posted in fora or as torrents, although a significant portion is also due to individual efforts.

One of their even more curious sites was http://www.sci-hub.org which routed to JStor, Springer, Elsevier, Sage and other journal publishing biggies pretending to be university workstations. Not sure when it will be back up again.

Direct links to files are available also through the following sites:

http://gen.lib.rus.ec
http://free-books.us.to
http://ebookfi.org
http://libgen.info
http://www.libgen.in/
http://bookos.org/

and torrent files are also available. A while ago, a seedbox was launched until October 2012. FTP access has been disabled since a few months. Their forums are the main portal to keep yourself updated (registration needed; mostly in Russian).

Hailed recently as an alternative to Lnu, the site has been steeply growing since 2010. After the shutdown of gigapedia.com/library.nu/gigle.ws/ebooksclub.org, it has acquired almost its entire collection.​


----------



## احمد محمد ابو اليز (20 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير اخي محمد ابو مريم


----------



## boushy (11 مارس 2015)

would you help me find this book i have searched the site but not found 
[h=1]The Opportunity Analysis Canvas Paperback – January 26, 2015[/h] 
please if u found it do not hesitate notifying me through an email message 
thanks in advance


----------



## المهندس النحيف (18 مارس 2015)

هذه المشاركه تستحق عليها وسام استحقاق من الدرجه الاولى ومن النوع المدني الهندسي جزاك الله خير على هذا الشرح الوافي


----------



## عبدالله رضوان (18 مارس 2015)

الشكر الجزيل للمهندس القدير محمد ابومريم ولكني بحثت عن [h=1]Manual of Concrete Practice فلم اجد اي نسخة علماّ انه يوجد اصدارات سنوية له من ال ACI فالرجاء الماعدة في رفع النسخة الاخيرة 2015 وجزاكم الله خيراّ.[/h]


----------

